# Battlefield 3 Torrent Leak: An Inside Job?



## qubit (Oct 18, 2011)

DICE's PC version has been leaked to various torrent sites almost two weeks before release on October 28th, with console versions being safe for now, DSOGaming reports. This is perhaps unsurprising because most, if not all high profile games are leaked early one way or another. It looks like it might have possibly been done by a retailer - but why would they risk reducing sales of the product like this? Perhaps a disgruntled employee? We can only speculate. Apparently, the single player campaign is fully playable and the file size weighs in at around 10GB.

The one thing that seems to hold true about such situations, as undesirable as they are, is that a game's success will be on its own merit, regardless of how much it has been downloaded illegally. No doubt though, however large the profits from this game turn out to be (and they're likely to be substantial for this triple A title) the publishers will complain that they would have been even bigger without piracy, but without being able to offer any actual proof of this, of course.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## qubit (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks to Shihabyooo for the lead.


----------



## entsyymi (Oct 18, 2011)

The single player ain't playable tho, so this is false in that matter.


----------



## qubit (Oct 18, 2011)

entsyymi said:


> The single player ain't playable tho, so this is false in that matter.



In that case it's a useless torrent for the pirates? Let's hope so.


----------



## n-ster (Oct 18, 2011)

BF3's appeal, at least to me, is it's multiplayer  I don't really care that much about SP

If SP is playable, if anything, it might make the pirates want to buy the game for MP... If they don't have the means, well it is no loss in sales for EA


----------



## 1c3d0g (Oct 18, 2011)

qubit said:


> In that case it's a useless torrent for the pirates? Let's hope so.



Speak for yourself. I hope it's playable! 

/me downloads BF3 torrent...


----------



## qubit (Oct 18, 2011)

n-ster said:


> BF3's appeal, at least to me, is it's multiplayer  I don't really care that much about SP
> 
> *If SP is playable, if anything, it might make the pirates want to buy the game for MP... If they don't have the means, well it is no loss in sales for EA[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Exactly, +1.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 18, 2011)

You guys realize it does not matter this has leaked early.  Games leak early all the time, takes 3-5 days for someone to get a crack out, until then go be a PIRATE to keep your cravings at BAY.  Anyway, the people at the time usually are saying OH GOD RAZOR911/DEVIANCE/WHOEVER PLEASE RELEASE THE CRACK.  

tl;dr version:  released games don't get broken immediately, if ever (for instance Crysis beta)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 18, 2011)

Like said the SP is not playable, you can't even install it. Honestly, all it's good for is once you have your key, you won't have to sit with everyone else downloading the pre-load. And I don't think a game like the BF series matters much for pirating. They are pushing the SP more in this one, and like said, if it is great it will just convince them to buy the full game. But most people are buying this for the MP, and the SP is a bonus. I got over 550 hours into BC2 yet I have maybe 2 hours into the campaign.


----------



## NC37 (Oct 18, 2011)

Preload starts on the 21st. I thought this was launching the 25th?

Well the SP of BC2 was pretty lame. Almost a direct copy of MW2 in the base plot. I can see why people like you only put 2hrs into it. Heck I played it once, never again. But I played the original BC campaign quite a few times. Was a lot more fun.


----------



## qubit (Oct 18, 2011)

NC37 said:


> Preload starts on the 21st. I thought this was launching the 25th?



The date probably depends on the territory. You know how these companies love "release windows".


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 18, 2011)

leaks are always inside jobs. only noobs would speculate otherwise.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 18, 2011)

NC37 said:


> Preload starts on the 21st. I thought this was launching the 25th?
> 
> Well the SP of BC2 was pretty lame. Almost a direct copy of MW2 in the base plot. I can see why people like you only put 2hrs into it. Heck I played it once, never again. But I played the original BC campaign quite a few times. Was a lot more fun.



It didn't even have much to do with the story, I just remember buying BF games that didn't even have a SP mode, it's just not what I buy them for. I did enjoy BC1 a lot, but I finally forced myself to go back and play the campaign right before BC2 came out. And I am glad I did, I loved the humor. I didn't really give BC2 SP a chance, but thats just because it's not what I really wanted out of the game, SP is just a bonus, but I would actually much rather see no SP and more time put into the MP.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2011)

I really am begining to believe that companies "leak" their games as an excuse to stop making games for PC so they can cry about piracy.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 18, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I really am begining to believe that companies "leak" their games as an excuse to stop making games for PC so they can cry about piracy.



they dont need an excuse. they can just raise their middle finger and walk away. that's what i would do anyway.


----------



## Frizz (Oct 18, 2011)

Most games for consoles are usually leaked a week or two before release, either someone has an early copy of the final product or whatever else. Imo, it would be an issue if it is cracked early for PC since you don't need a jail-broken system and everyone would have access to it but I can also say that it is near impossible to do it on PC before release date as no original .exe exists, people can try but all they'd be doing is wasting their bandwidth and infecting their operating systems.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 18, 2011)

No one can play those torrents, but lets just say I managed to pre-load my game early 

I did buy the game yall... FYI

Origin name is Nonlin. 

Since the game needs Origin no one can run it. They cracked it, but once its ran Origin comes up asking for a key. Since no one has a valid key yet (less you managed to open a retail box, still only gets to be used one time) no one can play. Just helps to download early so you can install it the day it comes out and we get our keys.

Also it has a date check, but I think that's what the crack helps get rid of.


----------



## DigitalUK (Oct 18, 2011)

doesnt make any difference fans that brought BF2 will buy BF3 anyway, the only people who would download it would be people who never would have brought BF3 in the first place or inpatience BF3 fans that want a sneak peek (if SP crack was there), but dam this month is taking ages to go by.


----------



## erocker (Oct 18, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> leaks are always inside jobs. only noobs would speculate otherwise.



The shrinkwrap machine operator did it. I think his name is Larry.


----------



## jasper1605 (Oct 18, 2011)

erocker said:


> The shrinkwrap machine operator did it. I think his name is Larry.



He's been on leave for 3 months; they hired in a third party shrinkwrapper.  Erwin I believe is the culprit we're looking for.


----------



## Frizz (Oct 18, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> No one can play those torrents, but lets just say I managed to pre-load my game early
> 
> I did buy the game yall... FYI
> 
> ...



I pre-ordered a physical copy since I definitely want this game in my DVD stacker , I'll need to buy an external DVD/BD later on though >.< as I'd have no way to install it lulz. Isn't everyone able to pre-load the game though through origin?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 18, 2011)

random said:


> I pre-ordered a physical copy since I definitely want this game in my DVD stacker , I'll need to buy an external DVD/BD later on though >.< as I'd have no way to install it lulz. Isn't everyone able to pre-load the game though through origin?



If we are I can't, not yet at least. Also you might just be able to use your key in Origin and download the game, keep ya from having to get an external. But if your internet is slow and you'd rather install from the disc then well yeah


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> they dont need an excuse. they can just raise their middle finger and walk away. that's what i would do anyway.



Yeah, I am just getting sick of companies crying about this stuff when plenty of legit gamers still buy and enjoy their games on PC.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 18, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Yeah, I am just getting sick of companies crying about this stuff when plenty of legit gamers still buy and enjoy their games on PC.



i barely enjoy games so i rarely buy them. most are pure crap that you spend 20 minutes playing and realize you have an addiction to games that need fixed. go outside!


----------



## qubit (Oct 18, 2011)

erocker said:


> The shrinkwrap machine operator did it. I think his name is Larry.



Noooo don't give away my secret codename!!!

Oh!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> i barely enjoy games so i rarely buy them. most are pure crap that you spend 20 minutes playing and realize you have an addiction to games that need fixed. go outside!



There are worse and more expensive addictions to have trust me.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 18, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Yeah, I am just getting sick of companies crying about this stuff when plenty of legit gamers still buy and enjoy their games on PC.



They aren't rich enough, they need to be richer. 

So they must feed on even the poorest of people who can't afford the $60 a game plus $15+$15+$15...etc.. for DLC.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 18, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> There are worse and more expensive addictions to have trust me.



oh i know all about it. i rather blows thousands on blow than on shitty videogames. really, hard drugs are a better value.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> oh i know all about it. i rather blows thousands on blow than on shitty videogames. really, hard drugs are a better value.



Shitty games yeah, but BF3 is not a shitty game .. . .


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 18, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> oh i know all about it. i rather blows thousands on blow than on shitty videogames. really, hard drugs are a better value.



They inspire creativity rather than kill it.

But yeah I'd say I have an addiction to games as well. I'm always trying to find something to play and convince myself I have time to play them when in reality I shouldn't.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 18, 2011)

true story.


----------



## Frizz (Oct 18, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> oh i know all about it. i rather blows thousands on blow than on shitty videogames. really, hard drugs are a better value.



Do you think this article below I've posted would explain one of the reasons today's games are so "shitty"?

http://au.games.ign.com/articles/120/1200005p1.html

cause I can definitely agree with you on that one, but there are a few gems of hope out there and I hope Battlefield 3 is definitely one of those shining lights. I've been let down before aka Crytek and the early leak from it's disgruntled employee for it's PC version said a lot to me in a way that the game isn't going to be a Crysis game but instead another sheep in the herd.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 18, 2011)

I can only pray that BF3 with bring about the next pc video game renaissance.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 18, 2011)

Can't wait for BF3 X_X and am I the only one who never touched BFBC2 SP even once lol its all about the MP.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> I can only pray that BF3 with bring about the next pc video game renaissance.



Pray we shall.


----------



## WarhammerTX (Oct 18, 2011)

I dont play sp anyway I wish they had spent the time for developing the sp to make the mp really shine but time will tell


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2011)

WarhammerTX said:


> I dont play sp anyway I wish they had spent the time for developing the sp to make the mp really shine but time will tell



Agreed the story for BF isn't close to what MW is, but some enjoy it I suppose.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 18, 2011)

So 

6 Co-Op Levels 

9 MP Maps

and 12 SP Maps.

I can post this right? I got it from some site I'm pretty sure I can't post. So I won't.

Is this whats been confirmed so far?


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 18, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Can't wait for BF3 X_X and am I the only one who never touched BFBC2 SP even once lol its all about the MP.



If it has SP I play it. But then I am a bit older and come from the time when games were ONLY SP and that was it.
Heck I have all the CoD's back to 2 and well I pretty much buy them FOR the SP. 

I am looking forward to the SP in BF3 and even more so the Co-op(My first real online gaming was playing Co-op in Ghost Recon)

After seeing the Thunder Run and Operation Faultline trailers it looks like its gonna be pretty good. It really will be the real showcase of the engine because like most MP games they have to make sacrifices somewhere to keep it smooth online.

Am I gonna risk the torrent to play the SP now? NOPE not a chance I will play it the day it comes out(You know the MP is gonna be a total zoo anyway) Then I am gonna play some Co-op with friends and get me some unlocks. 
THEN I am gonna play the bejeebus outta MP.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2011)

I hope not many people download it so we don't hear tons of QQ about how it ruined sales if the game turns out to suck.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 18, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I hope not many people download it so we don't hear tons of QQ about how it ruined sales if the game turns out to suck.



If I hear any QQ about how the SP isn't great, I honestly won't care one bit. I don't even think it should have SP, if I want to watch a Michael Bay film I will go watch one, and if I don't have one I will play MW SP(yeah right)....


----------



## v12dock (Oct 18, 2011)

I thought it was an Origin crack... It's been on warez communities for over a day now


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> If I hear any QQ about how the SP isn't great, I honestly won't care one bit. I don't even think it should have SP, if I want to watch a Michael Bay film I will go watch one, and if I don't have one I will play MW SP(yeah right)....



Agreed


----------



## Mussels (Oct 18, 2011)

i looked this up on a few torrent sites, and it was worth it.


the sheer amount of posters screaming "OMG Y U NO WORK ON WIN XP" gave me some great amusement.


----------



## gbird (Oct 18, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i looked this up on a few torrent sites, and it was worth it.
> 
> 
> the sheer amount of posters screaming "OMG Y U NO WORK ON WIN XP" gave me some great amusement.



lol really funny. It seems the crack is up on the "Torrentz' site with instruction on how to change the Russian language to English and various links with the crack. So they say. The crackk weighs in at 52.80MB.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i looked this up on a few torrent sites, and it was worth it.
> 
> 
> the sheer amount of posters screaming "OMG Y U NO WORK ON WIN XP" gave me some great amusement.



Yeah I saw that too.

If your still on XP you deserve all problems that you encounter.


----------



## radukr (Oct 18, 2011)

Mussels said:


> the sheer amount of posters screaming "OMG Y U NO WORK ON WIN XP" gave me some great amusement.



That have been said all over the places thru beta. Lol
Seriously they need to move on.. from ten year old windows


----------



## gbird (Oct 18, 2011)

radukr said:


> That have been said all over the places thru beta. Lol
> Seriously they need to move on.. from ten year old windows



I am still laughing. How can he still survive on Windows Xp on a gaming Pc. I am already on Windows 8 Developer Preview. Windows Xp was good, time to let go.


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 18, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i looked this up on a few torrent sites, and it was worth it.
> 
> 
> the sheer amount of posters screaming "OMG Y U NO WORK ON WIN XP" gave me some great amusement.



Idiots will always be idiots.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> Idiots will always be idiots.



true


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 18, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i looked this up on a few torrent sites, and it was worth it.
> 
> 
> the sheer amount of posters screaming "OMG Y U NO WORK ON WIN XP" gave me some great amusement.



Only goes to show what class pirates games.

The poor of course... 

Can't afford Win 7 PC can't afford games... but they still want to play em. They come off as idiots but really... they are just unfortunate.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Only goes to show what class pirates games.
> 
> The poor of course...
> 
> Can't afford Win 7 PC can't afford games... but they still want to play em. They come off as idiots but really... they are just unfortunate.



Being poor isn't an excuse for stealing.:shadedshu


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 18, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Being poor isn't an excuse for stealing.:shadedshu



I suppose, but that wasn't what I was saying. I'm just saying that's why you would find a comment of someone complaining it doesn't run on XP. While I could be wrong... It does make sense to find the economically challenged running XP and bootlegging a game.


----------



## n-ster (Oct 18, 2011)

And younger, non-spoiled kids... Mommy and Daddy don't buy them many games


----------



## WarraWarra (Oct 18, 2011)

So they expect it to fail and so posted it on torrent sites and then claim piracy is the cause for their poor financial performance. 

Very nice backup plan.

Or they know it is so good that everyone that tries it on this "unofficial demo" torrent and like it would buy it as normal torrent users do. This way they can save on distribution, get free publicity "stunt" and reach people that would never have bought it. Nothing like a scandal to get free press.

Brilliant marketing move Dice. Either way they win witch ever way the wind blows.


----------



## n-ster (Oct 18, 2011)

WarraWarra said:


> So they expect it to fail and so posted it on torrent sites and then claim piracy is the cause for their poor financial performance.
> 
> Very nice backup plan.
> 
> ...



Or..... They didn't leak it  It's been said that qu... I mean Larry was at fault here 

But DICE probably doesn't care that much, and as you said, they can spin it to their advantage.


----------



## Fx (Oct 18, 2011)

I always play SP. it is somewhat enjoyable but more importantly warms you up to  the movement, abilities and feel to the game before jumping into MP


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 18, 2011)

gbird said:


> lol really funny. It seems the crack is up on the "Torrentz' site with instruction on how to change the Russian language to English and various links with the crack. So they say. The crackk weighs in at 52.80MB.



The additional 2.8mb is for that credential sniffing background app


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 18, 2011)

Cool me going to use this for a 6 day early per-load HAHA.


----------



## shb- (Oct 18, 2011)

Threre is no doubt that BF3 is MP oriented game (although it has SP campaign), so this leak affects nothing. Or almost nothing.


----------



## reverze (Oct 18, 2011)

now even a game being on the net before official release date is news.

here is some breaking news : this has been happening since internet around *shock*

tomorrow i can read the latest apple ipad rumours on here also i bet, whatever generates traffic


----------



## Red_Machine (Oct 18, 2011)

qubit said:


> No doubt though, however large the profits from this game turn out to be (and they're likely to be substantial for this triple A title) the publishers will complain that they would have been even bigger without piracy, but without being able to offer any actual proof of this, of course.



So fucking true.  Even though no-one can play it.



Mussels said:


> i looked this up on a few torrent sites, and it was worth it.
> 
> 
> the sheer amount of posters screaming "OMG Y U NO WORK ON WIN XP" gave me some great amusement.



LOLOLOL.  Fuck Windows XP, it should have been abandoned years ago...


----------



## bogie (Oct 18, 2011)

The answer for game companies is to sell the retail copy minus the .exe that you have to download on release day. This along with a doubly long cd-key should prevent most pre-release piracy.

Portal 2 via steamworks had no .exe until release day and no one was playing it before release.

Why UBI use shite DRM is beyond me. They need to look at the facts.

Can't wait for BF3 , I hope my Joystick works on release or i'll be doing my nut!


----------



## Boneface (Oct 18, 2011)

I would like to play the single player till kill time till game is released, or just to have the game ready to install when its time! My preorder is through gamestop/impulse and dont know if they are doing  a preload.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 18, 2011)

EA along with many other game companies are greedy bastards,  though I still buy the games. Don't know why people would resort to Pirated software?


----------



## silkstone (Oct 18, 2011)

apparently there is a way to trick the date so you can install early. you still need a cd key to play tho.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Oct 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALZZx1xmAzg


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Shihab (Oct 18, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Only goes to show what class pirates games.
> 
> The poor of course...
> 
> Can't afford Win 7 PC can't afford games... but they still want to play em. They come off as idiots but really... they are just unfortunate.



Funny, I know a few pirates with SLIed 480s and i7s. Hell, I'm not poor Never mind, never mind ! 
 Anyway, the word "afford" doesn't exist in pirates' dictionary. Want Win 7 ? Just google Win 7 Crack/Keygen/etc. I still remember having these pop out on top of search suggestions


----------



## laszlo (Oct 18, 2011)

i don't care if leaked one is working or not.

if this game won't work on xp they'll loose a lot of future buyers;when xp is still at around 50%  is not normal to ignore such a big market

i have both os however many not...


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 18, 2011)

XP is a dead horse. People need to get over that. Crap, the company I work for still has customers that use Windows 98 and they think that's the bee's knees. :shadedshu


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 18, 2011)

If it runs smooth for your needs, it IS the bee's knees...


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 18, 2011)

Most of said customers with 98/XP that I have dealt with are the ones bringing their PC's in for virus removal, repair and what is most likely the first time being dusted out.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 18, 2011)

eh, I'm fond of XP, as it ran my games with less headroom than Vista (of course) or 7. Granted, the machine to run Win7 would be substantially better than a machine to run XP, I believe (altho the three I've got it on run it ok), so would have more power to game as well. I think it's a catch-22 sort of thing. You run a certain game on WinXP, and it's going to run slower on the same machine with Win 7. Move the machine up to run closer to Win 7 requirements, and the same certain game runs better. It's also part of the vicious circle that M$ has us in, of requiring new hardware to run the new software, and then changing the hardware requirements due to a newer "improved" version., etc, ad nauseum.... Welcome to capitalism, right?


----------



## DigitalUK (Oct 18, 2011)

anyone with the hardware to play BF3 properly would never be on xp now.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 18, 2011)

True... I guess they've all got us on that leash of "Come on, boy!!! Better gaming if you'll just upgrade your hardware!!!"  

Altho, I hazard BF3 would run like a bat on my new machine, if it _did_ support XP64...  And I _will _ be running XP64 on the new box, as I am fond of how smoothly some program run. It will be interesting if I load the same games on both OS's to see how much of a diff in framerate I get.....


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 18, 2011)

Ahhzz said:


> True... I guess they've all got us on that leash of "Come on, boy!!! Better gaming if you'll just upgrade your hardware!!!"
> 
> Altho, I hazard BF3 would run like a bat on my new machine, if it _did_ support XP64...  And I _will _ be running XP64 on the new box, as I am fond of how smoothly some program run. It will be interesting if I load the same games on both OS's to see how much of a diff in framerate I get.....



the thing is that XP does not support many of the features of Frostbite 2. the work it would take to get it working on DX9 would be equivalent to porting the engine to a console (cause that's kinda what they did)


I can see DICE reps saying "what is torrent? in Sweden, we have to much money to pirate"


----------



## Moose (Oct 18, 2011)

While I am fine with things being released illegally, it's a pity when a game such as this is released in a crap way as it's no use to anyone yet it makes publishers want to be console only.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2011)

Torrenting a game like BF3 were its meant to be played in multiplayer form is stupid. I wouldn't wait 10GB of my bandwidth.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> I suppose, but that wasn't what I was saying. I'm just saying that's why you would find a comment of someone complaining it doesn't run on XP. While I could be wrong... It does make sense to find the economically challenged running XP and bootlegging a game.



While I tend to agree, I also know a few people who make more money than I and have better hardware, and still run XP and pirate games.:shadedshu


----------



## n-ster (Oct 18, 2011)

reverze said:


> now even a game being on the net before official release date is news.
> 
> here is some breaking news : this has been happening since internet around *shock*
> 
> tomorrow i can read the latest apple ipad rumours on here also i bet, whatever generates traffic



Yea, because BF3 is just another game, not an important game at all... 

Qubit is doing a great job, bringing a different point of view.

BF3 is probably the most anticipated game at TPU, and the damn thing is pirated over a week before the release date. Not that many games get leaked early, and if they do, it is days before, maybe a week but rarely more. Combined with EA taking any excuse to leave us in the dust, this is news... Probably bad news for us. The only good news is that now we can pre-load the game early.

If you didn't care about this news, ya didn't have to read it, or post in it. This is no speculation, this happened, it doesn't say "rumors have it someone is going to leak it tomorrow". BTW, if it generates traffic, that would mean PEOPLE CARED ABOUT THIS NEWS


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Yea, because BF3 is just another game, not an important game at all...
> 
> Qubit is doing a great job, bringing a different point of view.
> 
> ...



Agree 100%, Qbit has been doing a good job, too many people are hating and QQing without even reading the editorials and article's, and as such they should STFU and GTFO they don't have to come to TPU.:shadedshu


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah I really enjoy Qubit's news as well. Keep em coming Qubit!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2011)

Pirating is still wrong. Even though the game is made for multiplayer, It could probably still be used in single player form.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 18, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Pirating is still wrong. Even though the game is made for multiplayer, It could probably still be used in single player form.



There isn't even a crack for it yet. So yes while all these people have technically pirated the game it doesn't even matter cause they can't play it (well at least not yet anyways, perhaps never?).


----------



## csendesmark (Oct 18, 2011)

qubit said:


> DICE's PC version has been leaked to various torrent sites almost two weeks before release on October 28th, with console versions being safe for now, DSOGaming reports. This is perhaps unsurprising because most, if not all high profile games are leaked early one way or another. It looks like it might have possibly been done by a retailer – but why would they risk reducing sales of the product like this? Perhaps a disgruntled employee? We can only speculate. Apparently, the single player campaign is fully playable and the file size weighs in at around 10GB.
> 
> The one thing that seems to hold true about such situations, as undesirable as they are, is that a game's success will be on its own merit, regardless of how much it has been downloaded illegally. No doubt though, however large the profits from this game turn out to be (and they're likely to be substantial for this triple A title) the publishers will complain that they would have been even bigger without piracy, but without being able to offer any actual proof of this, of course.
> 
> ...



link or didn't happend


----------



## qubit (Oct 18, 2011)

csendesmark said:


> link or didn't happend



That article is all I've got, buddy.  Besides Mussels has posted on here that he's seen the torrents, so you can take that as the gospel truth.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2011)

qubit said:


> That article is all I've got, buddy.  Besides Mussels has posted on here that he's seen the torrents, so you can take that as the gospel truth.



I too have seen the torrents on various sites, the files exist, but your cheating yourself should download and play them.


----------



## n-ster (Oct 18, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Pirating is still wrong. Even though the game is made for multiplayer, It could probably still be used in single player form.



Yes, but it is less big of a deal, then say, Crysis 2 being pirated. SP is basically a demo for MP, so it will probably attract more people leading to MORE sales instead of less

Haha, there is more Qubit love then I thought  I'm not saying to not criticize critique him, just do it in a constructive manner.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Yes, but it is less big of a deal, then say, Crysis 2 being pirated. SP is basically a demo for MP, so it will probably attract more people leading to MORE sales instead of less
> 
> Haha, there is more Qubit love then I thought  I'm not saying to not criticize him, just do it in a constructive manner.



Agreed, but I already know should sales slump this will be pointed to as the reason why.


I don't think anyone was saying he shouldn't be critiqued ( I think criticized is a little more personal ), the editorials are his opinion and IMO are meant to foster debate and discussion. But it needs to be done in  a positive manner, not in a way where he is personally attacked because you don't share his views (not saying you were just speaking in generality). All are free to give their opinion, but just because you have anonymity, doesn't mean you have to be an ass about it people. Now debating what is and isn't news, is another thing all together if you dislike what is posted here feel free to get your news elsewhere.

But I digress, and will simply say in general I agree with you.


----------



## qubit (Oct 18, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I too have seen the torrents on various sites, the files exist, but your cheating yourself should download and play them.



Yes, cheating and you do risk malware infections too. Not worth it.



n-ster said:


> Haha, there is more Qubit love then I thought  I'm not saying to not criticize him, just do it in a constructive manner.



Indeed, I respond very well to constructive criticism, there's no need and no place for nastiness. I'm not perfect and I'm more than happy to hear other people's ideas on how to improve, even if I don't happen to agree.


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 19, 2011)

These leaks "Always" come from Russia.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 19, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> These leaks "Always" come from Russia.



Not always, but there is a reason the pirate movie community has a special designation for marking movies from certain movies in Russia...


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 19, 2011)

Unless there is some sort of crack for MP I see this torrent being more of a promotion in sales for the game.

It would basically be a demo personally since MP is generally a huge part of shooters.

Unfortunately I am nothing but canon fodder in shooters so I tend to keep to racing games.


----------



## n-ster (Oct 19, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> Unless there is some sort of crack for MP I see this torrent being more of a promotion in sales for the game.
> 
> It would basically be a demo personally since MP is generally a huge part of shooters.
> 
> Unfortunately I am nothing but canon fodder in shooters so I tend to keep to racing games.



I agree, though I have to admit that a private server isn't impossible


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 19, 2011)

n-ster said:


> I agree, though I have to admit that a private server isn't impossible



Yes that's true.
Fine if you don't mind playing with just friends I guess.


----------



## n-ster (Oct 19, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> Yes that's true.
> Fine if you don't mind playing with just friends I guess.



They can get big enough for such popular games... Most of the time hacking kills them though


----------

